# Something On My Red Belly's Eye



## nomnomnom (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive been busy with school lately and haven't had a lot of time to hang around my piranhas but i did notice one just floating in the same spot everyday. He looked fine except for his new bite mark out of his fin. The next day he was facing the other way and i could see his other side. He has this, almost pus like, thing on his eye. I got my camera and went to take a picture but the other four red belly's started to freak out so i ended up not taking the picture. I just did a water change and don't know what else to do. Can anybody help?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Could be an injury or could be water parameters.
Either way, it will most likely heal up just fine.

What are your parameters?
Ammonia and nitrates can both cause this eye thing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Pics would help to be sure of what it is... if it looks like it's filled with fluid, it was probably brought on by water quality issues, but even if it's an injury, treatment would be the same -- bump the temp a bit and add a bit of salt to help with healing and/or drawing out the fluid from the eye.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Test your water


----------

